# My $10 Crossbow Slingshot



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

My $10 slingshot rifle.

The Aluminum clamp was $8.99 at Harbor Freight.

All the wood was from my scrap pile.

My Chiroprator donated the Theraband.

The little hinge was salvaged from junk.










A very, very simple, trigger mechanism.

Simple to lock the marble in place and very easy to pull.










I tried cocking by using the nylon rope as a stirrup from which to pull at first. Later, I discovered that if I push the mechanism down to the ground it is much easier. I could also use a ledge to step on for the last heavy push.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very clever!!!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Very clever!!!


Here's a video of the Boynton-Banger


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brilliant, but your next video should shot how the mechanism works. I think I understand it; the front piece rotates down and no longer stops the bars holding the rods from swinging apart.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Brilliant, but your next video should shot how the mechanism works. I think I understand it; the front piece rotates down and no longer stops the bars holding the rods from swinging apart.


Exactly right!

The hinge allows the front piece to rotate down.

See the photos above.

The trigger mechanism is positioned lower than the pouch path and therefore it is not in the way.

The Boynton-Banger is easy to make, inexpensive, and very easy to cock with 2 hands.

It can be a test bed for very powerful bands for inch, by inch draw comparison.

In addition, arrows and bolts may also be shot with this crossbow rifle.

Try it, it is a lot of fun..


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Stu, welcome to the forum!

Very good to have another true inventor (full blown physicist, too) here.

For those who don't know him, Stu is a very active inventor, with lots of great ideas. He makes his own air rifles (very powerful) and is a regular at spudfiles, a great forum about launchers.

I have exchanged many ideas with him over time, and my Sling-X-Bow would not exist without these discussions.

I like the ratched idea very much. This is a great shooter with much potential!

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone with a chrony in the garage is sure to fit in here.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's a photo of the simple trigger mechanism.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You know, if you ran the rubber underneath, you could use cord on the top and run them through one or more eye loops. Just an idea that opens up possibilities.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> You know, if you ran the rubber underneath, you could use cord on the top and run them through one or more eye loops. Just an idea that opens up possibilities.


Is this what you mean?










BTW I would like to see someone improve this design.

Perhaps you could employ the X-Bow trigger?

IMO The Harbor Freight Aluminum clamp was made for slingshot rifles.

Strong, lightweight, adaptable, and inexpensive.

I purchased a 48 inch one on sale for only $8.99.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No, but I like the idea. I was thinking of using a single band running underneath connected to two strings that attach the pouch. The strings run full length.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Stu,
Great trigger. I love the idea of a clamp body/slide. Very good idea.
Thanks for the great pictures.

I just finished one myself (no pix yet), on my first impression of Jorg's.

Paul in Oregon


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Stu,
> Great trigger. I love the idea of a clamp body/slide. Very good idea.
> Thanks for the great pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

What is so neat about a continuous ratchet is that you can draw, stop, rest, and pull some more.

By holding the stock against my body, I can quickly draw it full length using both hands in a single pull while pointed down range.

A few more ideas.

I replaced the rollers with 1/4"-20 bolts and T nuts beneath.

I use Snare knots everywhere; pouch and fork.

Look up a few posts for the photo.

They hold tight and they can be quickly loosened.

In seconds, I can replace the rubber, adjust the lengths, add another color, etc.

The Snare Knot is a great knot for testing.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very inventive. The EZ Claw Shooter.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

dgui said:


> Very inventive. The EZ Claw Shooter.


Thanks,

The EZ Claw Shooter? What is that?


----------

